# Can you tell me what kind of fish this is?



## Jen_L (Jul 1, 2010)

We recently were given a 50 gallon tank by a friend complete with a large mystery fish. He is pretty big, a good 6 inches long. At first I thought he was a piranha,lol, but he has no teeth and he doesn't look quite right. He is my profile pic and in my album. Thank you in advance!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

..........


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Looks like a Red Bellied Pacu to me. Here is some good info that I found on them
http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/characidae/red-bellied-pacu/100067.asp


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm almost certain that's a Red Belly Pacu. Get rid of him as fast as you can. He'll get massive and need a minimum of around 1000 gallons or more. BUT, and this is a big "but", do NOT get rid of him by dumping him in a local lake or river. Try and find a local fish store to take him in.

I don't understand why fish stores continue to buy these guys...


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats a red belly pacu and as said, get rid of him. Don't let him go in the wild but contact someone either with a really big tank or a public aquarium. He is going to get way too big for your tank and could potentially break it, they are notorious tank breakers.
this is like not an option, you have to get rid of it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree. There are probably about 10 people in the county who can and want to house pacu properly and about 100 baby pacu in every PetSmart. If theres a list of "do not buy" and "boycott the store that sells them", this fish is on it.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

If it's any indication, I went to my LFS recently and someone had recently brought in a Pacu. It was over 2 feet long and probably could have fit my hand in its mouth. It was in a 180 gallon tank and could barely turn around.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I have to agree, they need a MASSIVE tank, they get way to big for a regular aquarium setting.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

heres what you get to look forward to with the little bundle of joy you inherited http://www.arowana.asia/freshwater pacu.jpg this one not quite as big but still impresive http://www.fishing-khaolak.com/images/gallery/freshwater/red_bellied_pacu_60.jpg


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

The Des Moines Zoo has several in a huge tank. They are about 3 1/2 feet long.


----------

